# Cobia..... What



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ha.. got you looking.. SO it is very very quite on here.. NO reports.. NO nothing.. Someone has had to gone out and can give some kind of report..


----------



## Fletch Lives (Dec 12, 2011)

We went today and fished from Portifino down to Navarre pier and back and didn't see a single fish. Saw 3-4 turtles but nobody home underneath. We will be ou there tomorrow hopefully the SE wind will get them moving our way.

Fletch


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm sitting here at work and keep looking every 5 mins. 5am can not get here soon enough!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

We heading Monday and Wednesday as well..


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Saw lots of boats looking yesterday along Ft. Pickens.


----------



## Dynamic (Oct 3, 2007)

We fished from PCOLA Pass all the way to Navarre and back. We didn't see any fish. We also didn't see any signs of anyone else turning on a fish.....I'm sure this week of warmer weather and easterly winds will produce some Cobia!!!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I heard full pull got a 46# Sat morning down by the s curve.
Just what I heard from a friend that deck hands.


----------



## laboy (Jul 18, 2013)

Heard there was one spotted on pcb pier but EVERYONE thre to it an it just didnt take to anything! I plan on going out this weekend hopefully so ill report back.


----------



## Retro (Jan 16, 2014)

Wirelessly posted

Worked pass to pier yesterday. No cobia.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

The water was 61-62 degrees. Ya'll are wasting gas going this early. They should start showing up again this week but it won't be good for at least another 2.


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

bigrick said:


> The water was 61-62 degrees. Ya'll are wasting gas going this early. They should start showing up again this week but it won't be good for at least another 2.


It ws 64 degrees Sunday


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Surface temps per NOAA were at 62 in the morning ant 64 in the afternoon. Got higher temps at night and during the day all week. They'll be here soon.


----------



## Subdude (Nov 15, 2007)

We looked around Sunday and Monday out of Destin. Water was pretty and the seas were nice enough. Water never got over 62 degrees. Didnt see anything but green turtles a tarpon and found 2 fads. Be back in a couple weeks to try it in earnest. We didnt expect to see much but it was a nice little break.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

WOW.. a lot of boats out today.. Did not see a cobia..


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Saw 63.2 and 63.4 temps today.


----------



## TheLooney1 (Jul 2, 2009)

Two different 60lbers were caught out of Destin today.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well 0-1 today.... started out in fog. Could not see more then 1/2.. lol.. Then the sun came out and about an hour later here came Mr Cobia... casted on him three time or so and he turned but would not eat.. He then dove out of sight... O-well... looking forward for the next day out.. who had fun today?


----------

